
Ask HN: Top stories and best stories in the HN API? - kiloreux
So I am building this toy app, and I was wondering if anyone knows the difference between top stories and best stories in the HN API[0], which one we see on HN front page ?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API#new-top-and-best-stories
======
brudgers
Asking the HN moderators using the |contact| link is probably the best way to
get technical details.

